# Wheel Corrosion - 18 month old car



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello all,

I am looking for some help/advice regarding an issue I've got with my wife's X3.

The car was purchased by us brand new and is around 18 months old, and has covered 12,000 miles.

Over the past few months I have noticed corrosion in the barrels of the wheels which I raised at a recent service thinking they would be swapped with no issue. The dealer has said the damage is due to stone chips and therefore not covered under warranty.

I have had a good look at the wheels and found numerous dimples/pin holes in the barrels of the wheels which seem to be where the corrosion is stemming from. These look like a paint defect to me and I don't believe they are from stone chips as there is no impact damage to the surrounding paint.

Can anyone help with an explanation? I have attached some photos to show what I mean. I just cannot see how all 4 wheels are showing signs of corrosion after just 18 months and such low mileage.

Thanks,

Ben.




















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The bottom picture looks especially bad. That's not a stone chip. 

That to me looks like there is defects through the cast. That could be potentially dangerous.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

BMW did have problems with their wheels in the past.

Yours look like a defect with the wheel not stone chips. I’d contact BMW UK direct if your not having any joy with the dealer.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd be going back with those photos as evidence or try another dealer first. No way they are caused by stones, the bottom pic has 2 separate areas of damage close together. That and all the pin prick holes point to underlying issues not stone chips.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks like a bad cast to me, definitely not stone chips

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Warranty claim, plain & simple :thumb:


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Defected wheels buddy, they will replace them without a fuss so nothing to worry about.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Shocking pitting that is Ben.

I'd be making a fuss if I was you and turn to BMW Customer Services if the dealer is not budging.

What dealer is it btw? Stratstone BMW Chesterfield have been bob on for us to date, no major issues but each time they've been good.

Keep us posted.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Is it not where a tyre machine has gripped the rim? Damaged the paint and lacquer?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bluechimp said:


> Is it not where a tyre machine has gripped the rim? Damaged the paint and lacquer?


on all 4 wheels? wld like to hope new tyres would last longer than 12k?!

they've done what most do in the first instance, mugged you off and jogged you on. hoping you go away. sad thing is most prob will.

go back again, ask to see the manager and tell them you're not a mug. assume the car cost north of 30k. id be fuming


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I suspect like a lot of manufacturers BMW put the risk on the Dealer for a wheel warranty claim. As I understand it the Dealer sorts your wheels, sends your old ones to Germany and if BMW decide it’s not covered the Dealer is then ‘out of pocket’. Well that’s the spiel I’ve been given before.

Would have thought based on your specific circs this would be a nailed on claim. Dealer is being weak here IMO. Problem is BMW will only go off what the Dealer says, so maybe try another Dealer?


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

BTS said:


> The dealer has said the damage is due to stone chips and therefore not covered under warranty.


That dealer's a moron (or at least the person who'd blindly declined your claim is). You can see those corrosion spots each emanate from one of those pin prick holes, and if you look at those they're rounded which suggests either porous metal or contaminants that have stopped the paint blending. Either way, moisture is getting in and then corroding from behind. The one thing they're not are stone chips.

I would suggest putting a complaint in writing to the dealer with the statement that you're unhappy with the response as you feel it is a stock answer without properly checking the wheels, and that you politely request the dealership principal gets involved. My recent experience with BMW (albeit the bodyshop side of things) is that once you get above the floor level staff you speak to the adults who are actually willing to take the decisions that keep you as the customer happy, regardless of the cost to them. I think once you get there you'll probably be seen to okay.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

I agree with everyone else... definitely looks like corrosion. Unfortunately our opinions won’t matter to the dealer. Your best bet is to take it to a tire and wheel store or a rim repair specialist.

Their opinion will hold weight and they should be able to give you something in writing, if it is corrosion that you can give to the dealer or submit to BMW online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

BMW Group
United Kingdom
[consultant name]
Customer Service Consultant
Customer Service
Summit ONE
Summit Avenue, Farnborough
Hampshire, GU14 0FB
Tel: +44 (0)370 5050 160
Email: [email protected]
Web: http://www.bmw.co.uk

When you contact BMW direct they will let you know that a dealer is a separate business and not BMW.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like an incredibly poor quality wheel - i'm surprised that got by the QC at the supplier.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are bubbles in the casting, poor quality cast and very obvious, local dealer bods know nothing and will try anything to get you off the forecourt. I don't know whether BMW cast their own wheels now or contract them out - this is what I'm guessing, go with he above advice from Andy.


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you for all the helpful replies.

Lots of good information and glad to see I'm not on my own with my thinking! 

I've spoken to BMW UK who have advised to visit another dealer for their assessment. Will keep the thread updated! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Shocking pitting that is Ben.
> 
> I'd be making a fuss if I was you and turn to BMW Customer Services if the dealer is not budging.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil.

This is at Soper in Lincoln as we have moved recently and it is the closest. We purchased from Stratstone in Chesterfield so may head back there for a second opinion. Never had any problems with them!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

bluechimp said:


> Is it not where a tyre machine has gripped the rim? Damaged the paint and lacquer?


Tyres are all original from the factory. It's only ever been into BMW once for a service. No other work needed on it.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm sure the supplying dealer might be more sympathetic, may be worth calling them and having a chat, they may ask for photos/video to avoid an initial visit.

For reference, my 16yr old , never refurbed Porsche wheel


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Well to update this thread:

Car has been into Stratstone BMW Chesterfield and I am being told it is not covered under warranty. I'm not being told why and I am well and truly hacked off. BMW UK have said they can't do anything about it and to go to another centre. 

Not sure where to go from here now. I have asked for a call back from the warranty administrator but not holding out much hope. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve found Social media sometimes gets a reaction! 

Thats really poor service from BMW. 

If they aren’t interested in looking after you, see how they are when they want you to service your car with them!


----------



## Ianbuckwell (Dec 23, 2011)

I find that completely unacceptable, it is obvious that it is a manufacturing defect rather than damage as you can see the paint/powder coat is smooth across the craters. For a company who like to think they produce a quality car it is a poor show that BMW UK are not interested in making sure their product is defect free and the customer happy.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

kingswood said:


> on all 4 wheels? wld like to hope new tyres would last longer than 12k?!
> 
> they've done what most do in the first instance, mugged you off and jogged you on. hoping you go away. sad thing is most prob will.
> 
> go back again, ask to see the manager and tell them you're not a mug. assume the car cost north of 30k. id be fuming


sorry, they've not being helpful again. as above, get back to wear you bought the car from and make your displeasure known to potential customers.

think die hard 3 sandwich board without the racism. or nakeness


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

kingswood said:


> sorry, they've not being helpful again. as above, get back to wear you bought the car from and make your displeasure known to potential customers.
> 
> think die hard 3 sandwich board without the racism. or nakeness


:lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If you want to take it further, get your wheel x-rayed for cold flow and porosity, as it looks like a casting error.
If it proofs that there is a casting error, you can take them to court for selling of inferior safety related parts to you.
Or you buy a new set of wheels, and let BMW know that you never want any of their inferior cheap made product will buy. 
There is a highly likely a casting problem in that wheel, no doubts about it, it wouldn’t pit under the coating if it was chipped.

Other option, as you have nothing to loose, write to BMW Germany and ask them for a second opinion as you feel that BMW UK don’t have people with the required knowledge to make a judgement on that.
If they have a Facebook page, even better.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Scroll down this page to get some useful names and email addresses for BMW. I, and others I know, have used the site to get results in the past with a variety of Companies.

https://www.ceoemail.com/index.php

The secret is to go as high up the tree as you deem necessary, marking your email "Private & Confidential". Be clear & _concise_ [remember these are busy people] in relaying the facts and in stating your case and expectations. Above all.....remain polite & non-confrontational.

I'd not let it rest with what you've been fobbed off with - take it to them.

Good luck and keep us updated with progress. :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

So unless you get a professional opinion it is your opinion vs there’s. If you were outside of this looking in who’s opinion do you think is going to win?


If you think eating candy gave you cancer and you went to court and just said I believe the candy makers are at fault i think the should pay for treatment, what would a judge say. 

You would need proof from doctors or someone informed

You need to take it to someone who knows wheels and get proof this is what you think it is as your opinion is not educated enough.

To quote Denzel from Training Day:

“It’s not what you know, it’s what you can prove.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What reason did BMW UK give for not being able to help?

I don't get that the actual importer has no sway in this or couldn't conjure up a set of wheels for you.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What reason did BMW UK give for not being able to help?
> 
> I don't get that the actual importer has no sway in this or couldn't conjure up a set of wheels for you.


BMW are BMW when they want to be and arms length franchised dealerships all of the rest of the time. I can't believe I'm about to say this but I actually feel a little bit sorry for dealerships in this situation in that it sounds like it's BMW who screw the dealership over when they return the wheels (assuming what the Service Mgr told me was correct) so the dealership doesn't ever really want to help out. As a brand I don't think they are actually all that good. The manufacturer isn't behind their franchises once the car has been sold.

Let's put it this way, good old Renault stumped up something like 70% of the parts and labour cost of a steering rack on what from memory was at the time a 7yr old 70k odd mileage car. I can't see BMW ever doing that.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I got a recall [OK, it was a safety one so they probably HAD to] carried out on a *17* year old 5 series with 137k miles on it.

I had a new X1 as a courtesy car for 4 weeks while parts arrived from Germany as they were on 'back order'.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Has this issue popped up on any of the BMW forums ?


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

As someone else alluded to business warranty tends to be a little different. If BMW service centre changes the wheels under warranty they then have to make a claim to BMW group. If this is declined the service centre is quids out. 

In our business we operate a similar warranty. If a part needs replaced we supply a replacement part at a cost, then send the part to manufacturer for warranty assessment. If warranty is awarded the customer is refunded otherwise he is out of pocket. Mostly warranty is awarded however occasionally it’s not for various usually genuine reasons.

Another way of working it is to give the wheels to Bmw for professional assessment but then you will be without a car for who knows how long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianbuckwell (Dec 23, 2011)

Whether or not there are any potential flaws in the wheel casting, surely just from a visual perspective they are not right and need replacing, BMW should be able to see from the photos that this is not damage and has been their since manufacture. 

You would therefore hope BMW might approve the warranty replacement of the wheels with the dealer and it would just be a case of taking it in for new one(s) to be fitted and the dealer knowing it is pre-approved so no worries about the claim being rejected.

Unless BMW dont class the inner wheels appearance as a visual part of the car, in which case you could try for potentially flawed and dangerous. Not sure whether it would be down to the customer to try and prove this.

Really on a car of this value bought new the dealer should just change the wheel(s) and worry about reimbursement later, otherwise I imagine you won't ever be going back to buy another.


----------

